# help quickly....



## nowstopwhining (Dec 20, 2007)

Ok gotta delete the nudies of my girl in my gallery, and I dont know how. My close friend registered here and I dont want him seeing them hahaha.

Thanks


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 20, 2007)

its ok i saved them lol


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 20, 2007)

bwinn27 said:


> its ok i saved them lol


ahhh shes mad now that she knows my friend is on here


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 20, 2007)

You need to p.m rollitup, I think thats the only way......

Does he know your screen name......
If so it wasnt a good idea posting this thread, now he will for sure check your gallery out......


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 20, 2007)

no just go to where you posted then you should see edit go there and you will have the option to delet them but if you ever lose them give me a call lmoa i dont have any just playing


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 20, 2007)

NO GROW said:


> You need to p.m rollitup, I think thats the only way......


Fuck...ok thanks...I also need one that I have on there twice removed.


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 20, 2007)

try the edit thing first


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 20, 2007)

I guess this is your friend

Beradsherb


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 20, 2007)

NO GROW said:


> I guess this is your friend
> 
> Beradsherb


yeah thats him


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 20, 2007)

never mind did you try to edit your posts


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 20, 2007)

Ok the girl is mad and she is trying to figure out how to get on my gallery hahahaha she cant figure it out...HURRY ROLLITUP hahahaha


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 20, 2007)

I work for the CIA, I know everything.....muahahahahaha

He said he had seen nowstops grow room in person, I just figured......


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 20, 2007)

Damn, you put more pics of her on there.......LOL

HURRY MAN HURRY


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 20, 2007)

NO GROW said:


> I work for the CIA, I know everything.....muahahahahaha
> 
> He said he had seen nowstops grow room in person, I just figured......


yeah hes smoked my bud...theres only two that know...and they both grow


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 20, 2007)

nowstopwhining said:


> Ok the girl is mad and she is trying to figure out how to get on my gallery hahahaha she cant figure it out...HURRY ROLLITUP hahahaha


man thats wrong why would she put herself online when you know your pot head friend would be here at some time. are you fucking around ?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 20, 2007)

bwinn27 said:


> man thats wrong why would she put herself online when you know your pot head friend would be here at some time. are you fucking around ?


I didnt know he would be getting on here! hahahaha


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 20, 2007)

and way post this thread he is gonna see it now good luck


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 20, 2007)

lol this is to funny your a funny mother fucker hahahahah


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 20, 2007)

bwinn27 said:


> and way post this thread he is gonna see it now good luck


hahahaha no he isnt online right now...Im hoping rollitup will get on here soon


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 20, 2007)

He's usually only on in the morning ( I think )

He didnt say anything about joining, he just signed up??????????


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 20, 2007)

you cant just edit your post and get ride of them i wish i could see your girls face right now this is why my girl dident let me put her online lol


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 20, 2007)

bwinn27 said:


> you cant just edit your post and get ride of them i wish i could see your girls face right now this is why my girl dident let me put her online lol


its not a post....or I would hahahaha


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 20, 2007)

Does she know you have the pics on........


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 20, 2007)

NO GROW said:


> Does she know you have the pics on........


yes she knows I have nudes on there but not which ones


----------



## Istayz High (Dec 20, 2007)

How do i get to your galleries....I wanna see the pics too..lol


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 20, 2007)

Istayz High said:


> How do i get to your galleries....I wanna see the pics too..lol



LMAO, OPEN YOUR EYES MANNNNNNNNNNNNNNN.....

See my new puppy in my avatar.


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 20, 2007)

now when he chills with you guys all he is gonna see is....... lmao


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 20, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA NOOOOO....


I am gonna get the shots of my little puppy on here. Yours is cute.


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 21, 2007)

nowstopwhining said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA NOOOOO....
> 
> 
> I am gonna get the shots of my little puppy on here. Yours is cute.



It wont be cute in a few months, Gonna get her ears cropped, then we will see if she still looks cue.

By the way she is a blue doberman......

I also have a red nose pit, I will get some pics and try and scan them on here later....


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 21, 2007)

NO GROW said:


> It wont be cute in a few months, Gonna get her ears cropped, then we will see if she still looks cue.
> 
> By the way she is a blue doberman......
> 
> I also have a red nose pit, I will get some pics and try and scan them on here later....


I wanted a doberman they are bad ass man, but I got this chocolate lab that has HUGE parents.


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 21, 2007)

did you get rid of the pics yet?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 22, 2007)

rollitup I could really need you to do this for me


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 22, 2007)

nowstopwhining said:


> rollitup I could really need you to do this for me



Great sentence structure.....LMAO.....

Did you p.m. rollitup yet.......

How do you know your friend hasn't seen the pics in the gallery yet....


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 23, 2007)

NO GROW said:


> Great sentence structure.....LMAO.....
> 
> Did you p.m. rollitup yet.......
> 
> How do you know your friend hasn't seen the pics in the gallery yet....


Hahahahaha I was pretty damn stoned 

Yeah I pmed him and I made this thread.......

Maybe he has but I dont want him to keep going back


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 23, 2007)

lmao this is still going on. lol your boy is chokeing his chicken to those pic's as we speak lolhahahhaahaha


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 23, 2007)

im stoned dont mind me hahahahah has he been looking at your girl wierd


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 23, 2007)

bwinn27 said:


> im stoned dont mind me hahahahah has he been looking at your girl wierd



hahahahahahahaha fortunately no.........

man I saw I am legend completely blazed...good movie. My girlfriend and I had permanent grins, I love it.


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 23, 2007)

havent seen it yet want too through. me and my girl always watch horrors. lol this thread has put a permanent grin on my face your to funny man


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 23, 2007)

I am legend is O.K, I think the ending sucks...........


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 23, 2007)

NO GROW said:


> I am legend is O.K, I think the ending sucks...........


Maybe I was just really stoned....hahaha oh well


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 23, 2007)

bwinn27 said:


> havent seen it yet want too through. me and my girl always watch horrors. lol this thread has put a permanent grin on my face your to funny man


Are we really that funny or just stoned


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 23, 2007)

lol i dont know but your problem fun to be stoned with hahahhah


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 23, 2007)

bwinn27 said:


> lol i dont know but your problem fun to be stoned with hahahhah


Usually when a few people come over to my house and we pull out a sack and a case of beer...you can hear the laughter from the street (probably smell us too) hahahaha


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 23, 2007)

nowstopwhining said:


> Usually when a few people come over to my house and we pull out a sack and a case of beer...you can hear the laughter from the street (probably smell us too) hahahaha



Seriously, I'm coming to visit when I get off paper.


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 23, 2007)

when you came out with the pic's of your girl that where really you i was crying it was so funny.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 23, 2007)

NO GROW said:


> Seriously, I'm coming to visit when I get off paper.


We can cruise in the boat and blaze...drink some beer maybe do a little fishing, always a good time even if you dont catch anything


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 23, 2007)

i wish i lived close but my house is the same. keep the good times going


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 23, 2007)

bwinn27 said:


> i wish i lived close but my house is the same. keep the good times going


Oh yeah...I seriously think all the rollitup members should have a meeting in Amsterdam


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 23, 2007)

lets go we need judge passes too


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 23, 2007)

i went down to west palm 3 years ago it was so nice the girls where hot.


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Dec 23, 2007)

I would got to Amsterdam for a meet, seriously! I reckon I am going soon for my birthday teehee, I see fun times in my future.


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 23, 2007)

Hell, I'm not close. About 13 hour drive I think........But I dont have a "JOB" so theres really nothin stopping me..

One day.....


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 23, 2007)

bwinn27 said:


> i went down to west palm 3 years ago it was so nice the girls where hot.


Yeah the girls in South Florida definitely are. I used to live down near West Palm. Where im at now though I got all the hot ones on the lake in nice little bathing suits.

I love the Florida weather, where state are you in?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 23, 2007)

NO GROW said:


> Hell, I'm not close. About 13 hour drive I think........But I dont have a "JOB" so theres really nothin stopping me..
> 
> One day.....


If only weed were legal...we wouldn't have to hide like dirty criminals.


----------



## bearo420 (Dec 23, 2007)

dude, tell your chic I beat it to her this morning at 7:26 what a sexy body damn


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 23, 2007)

bearo420 said:


> dude, tell your chic I beat it to her this morning at 7:26 what a sexy body damn


DUDE, Thats fucked up man.......?


----------



## bearo420 (Dec 23, 2007)

NO GROW said:


> DUDE, Thats fucked up man.......?


 
really, i meant it as compliment. i told him before she was hot, and he was lucky man. I mean it as compliment, Id be honored if I knew guys were jacking to my girl. like yeah bitch Im hittin the real thing tonight, just dream. she should be too, I mean someone out there is enjoying your looks after all.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 23, 2007)

bearo420 said:


> really, i meant it as compliment. i told him before she was hot, and he was lucky man. I mean it as compliment, Id be honored if I knew guys were jacking to my girl. like yeah bitch Im hittin the real thing tonight, just dream. she should be too, I mean someone out there is enjoying your looks after all.


hahaha its cool, I take it as a compliment....hahahaha


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 23, 2007)

bearo420 said:


> really, i meant it as compliment. i told him before she was hot, and he was lucky man. I mean it as compliment, Id be honored if I knew guys were jacking to my girl. like yeah bitch Im hittin the real thing tonight, just dream. she should be too, I mean someone out there is enjoying your looks after all.



Well it depends on the person I guess, I wouldnt mind someone saying my girl was hot or something. But saying your stroking it to her is a different story.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Dec 23, 2007)

NO GROW said:


> Well it depends on the person I guess, I wouldnt mind someone saying my girl was hot or something. But saying your stroking it to her is a different story.


Ditto. Maybe I'm uptight but I wouldn't like the thought of somebody beating off to my girl.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Dec 23, 2007)

bwinn27 said:


> i went down to west palm 3 years ago it was so nice the girls where hot.


Dude, too bad you didn't know me back then. I was runnin West Palm 3 years ago. Ok, I wasn't running it but I was selling a shit load of weed. And yeah West Palm is one the nicest places on Earth.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Dec 23, 2007)

nowstopwhining said:


> If only weed were legal...we wouldn't have to hide like dirty criminals.


I'm moving to Orlando in a couple months.(Can't wait to be back in the Great state of Florida) Didn't you say you lived close to Orlando? We should blaze it up one day and show me some of these girls in bikinis your talking about.


----------



## pandabear (Dec 27, 2007)

yea guys but you gotta come to terms with that fact that every man you know at one time or another who has seen your gurl has prolly beat off thinking about her, unless shes a dog but even then us sick fuckers would beat off to her anayway

somthin about fuckin the forbidden fruit that is just to temping 

so everyone beats off to everyone elses chick in there mind anyway.


but i see what your saying posting pics of your gurl for people who know her to see is akin to showing picture for ribeye steak to a pitbull when he knows they are in your fridge and he hangs around your fridge all the time. 

you cant blame no one but yourself if the sly pitbull finds a way to get into your fridge and eat that tasty meat if u are teasing him with pics of it.

now couple this with the fact that you can never trust any women who is drunk, or sober for that matter. 

shit it takes all the strength in my bones not to cheat on my gurl. its really hard to only fuck one person all the time even if she is blazin hot.

i just keep telling myslef you will regret it as soon as you bust


----------

